# My first segmented bowl



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Posting this since I feel the forum needs more posts.

I am not sure I like the form of my first attempt so posting despite this feeling. Perhaps this will inspire others to post their less than perfect projects.

Lots of internet sites explain how to make a segmented bowl, so I am not looking to duplicate existing good information.

I will give a plug for Bill Kandall's Segmented Wood Turning software. Very useful for planning the project.

http://www.segmentedturning.com/

For me, this was a practice / learning project. So I was looking to understand the level of effort, how to assemble, more than the final form.

Using Bill's software I decided on a 5 ring bowl.

I decided the bottom layer would be a 3 segment lamination.

The other 4 rings are 12 segments.

Overall dimensions are :
12 in (outside diameter of top ring), a little over 8 in (inside diameter of top ring) and a tad over 5 1/2in height on the outside and 4 3/4in on the inside.

Wood species are (top to bottom)
Jatoba (aka Brazilian cherry)
White oak
Bloodwood
Hickory
Black walnut

This is the side profile. After making the assembly, I felt the top ring "needed something" so I added a turquoise In-Lace inlay.

Since this was more a practice piece for me, I used the wood with the board thickness. Hence the difference for the depth of the layers.

I did want the top layer to be wider. I felt it would be useful for the top layer to make it easier to lift the piece.

I was intending for a wide base. Assuming this is used by someone, I wanted a wide base to avoid the bowl falling on its side when used.









This is a top offside view.









This is view of the inside. The turning of the inside did not go as planned, so the walls get thicker toward the base.

I either need another tool, or need more practice with my present tools. Rather than fight with my tools or present expertise, it was easier to allow the inside form to look this way.









The inside is finished in a food safe bees wax based wax.

The outside if finished in good old Johnsons paste wax.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

I like it. The wood is beautiful. I found that you have to turn many different shapes of bowls to find out what look you like and what others like


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Very nice for a first. I like it.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I have yet to see a segmented turning that I don't like. Your's is no exception. The colors and variations of wood are just so nice. I also kind of get the illusion that it's round and also not round, if that makes sense. It has a polygonal look because of the segments but it round. A neat looking illusion IMHO.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Looks really good, I like it. I've been wanting to do a segmented bowl since I got my lathe last month ( I like pushing the envelope), but the thought of milling a bunch of material doesnt sound fun. (A.D.D ) lol.

then again, spent all day milling today, and still didnt run any material for turning, lame.


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

Very nice!:thumbsup:

What did you do with the bottom? Is it a floating disc?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

The bottom does not float. I really like the grain of the walnut. A shame that it will mostly be out of sight.

This is a picture of the bottom showing the 3 laminated pieces.


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

OK, I gotcha now. You said the bottom was three pieced and I could see a glue line from the side but from the inside it looked like a solid piece.

Never mind, I was just confused. Nice touch on the bottom BTW.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

that is really nice:thumbsup:
i love the colors in the layers
great combination


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

thats awesome Dave

love the inlay, i wanna learn how to do that

sothis is your 1st segmented work?


----------



## khowald (Nov 8, 2012)

Really lovely bowl, I can't believe the illusion from the outside. An awesome first segmented bowl, we should all be so talented. ken


----------

